# Sims 2 Double Deluxe Freezing?!?! Please help!



## DistortedDreams (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok, so I bought the Sims 2 Double Deluxe today. The installation went fine. The game started up fine. When I went to go create a family though, my game froze. I tried restarting the game several times and the problem continued so I went and exchanged the game. I repeat everything and it freezes when I try to create a family again. This is a VERY frustrating problem!!! Any help you can offer, I would appreciate greatly. If there is anything you need to know about my graphics card, operating system,...etc. then let me know.


----------



## phoenix_risin (Feb 6, 2008)

It would help to know what the system info is on your computer
Processor, memory, and video card info.
Is it possible that you do not have what is needed to play the game in regards to your system?


----------



## DistortedDreams (Aug 4, 2008)

No, I believe that I do have everything required to play the game since awhile back I had just the regular Sims 2 installed with 3 other expansion packs at the same time and it worked great. I really don't know what the problem is.

Here is the information about my computer...

System Information
Processor: Intel Pentium Dual CPU T2310 @ 1.46 GHz
Memory: 1014 MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 10

Device
Name: Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family
Chip Type: Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family

Let me know if there is anything else needed to determine what the problem is. Thank you.


----------



## phoenix_risin (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you have anything installed in the game? Custom content houses etc?
Or is this a fresh brand new install that is crashing?

If you have downloads cut and paste the Downloads folder to desktop and try starting game. It may be a borked file in your downloads.


Also are you sure it froze and was not just loading when you went into the CAS screen area??
It can take a while to load that area when creating a family.
Again depending on your system and depending on if you have Custom content installed.



go to start
click RUN
type in dxdiag and hit OK
when the window opens click display
share what it says here in the left hand side box


----------



## DistortedDreams (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, this is a fresh install...I bought the game just two days ago. And I am sure that it is freezing because I will have it running for about ten minutes and then I press ALT+TAB and pull up the Task Manager. When I pull that up, it says that The Sims 2 Double Deluxe is Not Responding, forcing me to end the task.

Device
Name: Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Inter Corporation
Chip Type: Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family
DAC Type: Internal
Approx. Total Memory: 251 MB 
Current Display Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 Bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor

DirectX Features
DirectDraw Acceleration: Enabled
Direct3D Acceleration: Enabled
AGP Texture Acceleration: Enabled


----------



## DistortedDreams (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, I also forgot to mention that I do not have any custom content whatsoever downloaded for the game.


----------



## phoenix_risin (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you running Vista or XP?

If you are running Vista It is likely that you just do not have enough to run it.
You say you ran it and EP's before which i find amazing.
They could not have ran well

I think you really need to look into a upgrade and add a video card, power supply and a stick of memory (especially if you are running Vista 1Gb is nothing with Vista running)

Sorry that is not what you really want to hear.

There is a forum that is just for Sims players that may be able to help more.

They have helped me in the past and many others.

Good Luck,
Personally if you still have the other game copies and they play i would go back to those.


----------

